# New Outlaw?



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Highlifter R & D is dropping hints of something new in the tire section and Scott chimed in and pretty much said it'll be for 14" wheel but they're not commenting on size yet.

Maybe some 29.5x11-14's for the RZR!


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

29.5's for a 14" would be pretty sweet. I know a lot are asking for it!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

looking at that pallet its a 29.5 
i was hoping for 32.5 oh well.


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

If it's 29.5x14 then the day they come out my wheels and tires will be for sale.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

it'll make a lighter 29.5


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

Exactly


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

hmmm..... Guess there are no pics floating around yet.. I wonder how much they will cost. I want a set! :rockn:


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

_HLP R&D


_Ok here is a little more info! 

27x9.5x14 27x12x14 28x9.5x14 28x12x14 and more sizes to come! 

Let me tell you what it is not. It is not an MST. It is a ................... ???? 



Thats straight from highlifter.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

They're laws!


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

Gotta be


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

they dont make any other tires so yeah... i would think so.. haha


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i still want to see the 32.5 
I hope they pull that off. Take the reign away from gorilla!


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I want a true to height 35" Law. Woooooo Hoooooooo! Instead of Let Her Eat it will be Let Her Snap!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i want a 29.5 law on 14's that would be my dream to complete my bike o and keep it running lol....


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Masher said:


> I want a true to height 35" Law. Woooooo Hoooooooo! Instead of Let Her Eat it will be Let Her Snap!


 
hsnapkidsanim:


The 28X9.5 in the 12" wheel (unlike the round 28X10.5 and 12.5) had the more desired square profile like the 27", 29.5", and 31" surely they fixed that on that new 28" and hopefully there are 29.5's still to come.......and maybe some 32.5's and 35's for Phreebsd and Masher :bigok:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

they gave another hint that says they had the prototypes on display at mudnats in april. 

my friend distinctly remembers seeing 29.5 on 14" crushloks in the back right corner. it was in the "how crushloks work" display. he even remembers that the particular c-loks were red in color!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

it would be nice if they fixed the rounded 28's because they ride like poo


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Hummm.....interesting, IF there not too pricey for ME I may have some (little wear) 29.5s for sale also before to long


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Just announced


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

very much a let down, yeah it might be nice for the occasional trail/mudder but most people on highlifter were wanting the real deal and they had it hyped up way more then they should ahve ever had it. FAIL for me guess i will be going with backs later on down the road


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Sand, snow and hard pack yea maybe. Muddy water possible. Mud, thick sticky gumbo mud, hell no.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I've gotten rid of worn out tires with more tread than those. lol


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

I hope HL is happy with these because I don't see them selling very many of them. I'm deffinately not gonna sell my outlaws for those.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

WTH?!?!?!?! These arnt new! They had them on the market long before MST but people hated them b/c they SUCK so the dropped them and developed the MST. Now they are going back to this radial! 

*HL = MAJOR FAIL!*


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

Exactly, if people wanted a radial mud/trail tire then they would have went with ITP. JMO


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Boo :261::grumpy:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yep they had these out in late 02 early 03


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

they supposedly ride great, and are decent on the trail but suck Major in the mud.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i was at high lifter before lunch and i seen them not impressed they are only making 27 as of right now with a 1 in lug but the salesman really didnt answer my question if the lugs sizes would be the bigger tire and they are goin to be avaiable in 14 in rim.. a true radial not a true mud tire but a all around tire


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

what a waste of rubber!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

WTF......I thought I read on someones post that they were making 14 inch 27,28 Outlaws.

I can't believe they wasted there time on this..,,,what a joke.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

salesman told me that a lot of people been asking them to bring em back . that the problem was they wouldn't balance .. but he said they fixed that problem. i don't really think thats what people wanted from what i've been reading ...


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Those are retarted silverbacks here i come


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

bruteman said:


> Those are retarted silverbacks here i come


 
what size you getting? 30's I have have 2 sets of Outlaws...I now have Silverbacks....unless I get the Outlaws for dirt cheap I won't ever go back. I was a die hard Outlaw man till I got these...not any more.:rockn: I will say though the Outlaws will probably do better in VERY....VERY THICK mud...but over all I like my Backs better. I know you don't race....but I have noticed that a LOT of racers are going to Silverbacks.


On the radial outlaws....I am sorry. I just cannot see paying that much for that tire. I just don't see that tread being any better than Zilla's. there are too many better tires out there for what they made the radial outlaw for...that price is just a joke too.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

that sucks, i was hoping for somthing WAY better


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Bootlegger said:


> I just cannot see paying that much for that tire. I just don't see that tread being any better than Zilla's. there are too many better tires out there for what they made the radial outlaw for...that price is just a joke too.



:agreed:____________:agreed:

Me > :nutkick: < HL


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

that the truth Polaris425.....I just don't see that traed pattern bering all that. I almost fell over when i seen that price....I cannot belive anyone would pay that much for them....I am sorry...but IMO the radial XTR's will probably out go them. I know that HL wants to have a market for the trail riders....but for that price...get real. I would rather have my Bighorns back.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Dan needs to take one of those and try to fit it in his rectum. That is flat out horse *****.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Bighorns have the trail rider market locked. This isn't even close.


----------



## cookiexd40 (May 5, 2009)

wow...seriously not impresed...way to FAIL HL..geez whats next :thinking::nutkick:


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

ya not what i had in mind!


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Way to high price for what your getting rather have Zilla's hands down


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm not impressed seen them in action my worn out tsl vams went further


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

phreebsd said:


>


Honestly I can see why you guys wouldn't like them for the mud but those might have a place in the ice and snow up here. Canada Eh!!


----------

